# 5 gallon Petrified wood cliffs



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Hello everyone, this is my 5 gallon planted tank with 2 oto and 1 dwarf puffer. Been going for about 4 months. 
Criticism, comments,and plant id would be appreciated


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice roach clip..errr..I mean tank!

The big plant on the right looks like Amazon Sword to me. Rotala Indica maybe in the middle? On the left I think I see Anubias and some Bacopa. Not sure about the rest. Hopefully some of the plant ninjas around here will respond and give you some accurate ID's.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

looking good! you should check out my DP tank in the journal area! cept mines a 6 gallon tank! but yea loving your tank!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

tuffgong said:


> Nice roach clip..errr..I mean tank!


:icon_eek: HAHA


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thanks hybrid, lol tuff I took these pics in haste lol I should have straigtend up . thanks for the id's.

thanks kilfrg! Im going to check out your journal right now.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

So its been a year... wow, a lot has changed in this tank including the puffer i tried adding a second puffer but the old one ended up stressing out and dying : ( so there is only one in it now.

Most of the plants in that tank out grew the tank and are now in my 20g. I have since rescaped the tank with white sand, anubias, and lace rock, check it out


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

now it looks great!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

You need to de-worm that puffer ASAP. Looks like he has internal parasites and has little body fat because of it. Look at its eyes! Get some Jungle Parasite Fizz tabs and soak its food in 1/4 a tab. Keep doing that for a week or two. Poor guy!

Check out http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/

This is what my lorteti looks like 24 hours after a meal. She holds her bulge until the next day.










EDIT: Oh and the tank looks great.


----------



## dwc13 (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the new setup. Did the ottos survive the 1st year with the DP?


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

your fish look sick dude....poor fella


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, I've been trying to fatten him up latley but i have noticed that he doesnt seem to hold the weight. I am going to try the fizz tabs and see if that helps, I have also had sucess with safe-gaurd the k9 dewormer with other issues in my community tank, so i guess ill try those and keep you guys posted...


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Good luck! Hope it goes well, just soak the food for a long time and if it refuses to eat you can soak it with some garlic to help.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

dwc13 said:


> I like the new setup. Did the ottos survive the 1st year with the DP?


Thanks! I had to move them out eventually because the first puffer kept nipping fins , but I have 2 newer ones with the new puff and they are doing well along with some ghost shrimp.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

I dosed with the jungle parasite in his food, let it soak for like 5 minutes then gave it to him? Hopefully he responds to the medicine and puts on some weight, how long should I dose him for?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

that fellow said a week or two.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Keep dosing for a week, then give him a week to recover and do lots of water changes has it will be pooping out all the dead worms, then another week to kill any ones that have hatched (you can't kill their eggs) Make sure to only use a forth of the tab otherwise its too much. I wold soak it longer than that, an hour would be good. When I de-worm with GelTek I soak for 4 hours.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

So its been about 6 months from my last post and i have changed the scape since...


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

puff..fer?


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

I should probly start a journal on this tank, I have since moved on from the dwarf puffers. Ive had some sparkling gourami in there, some flag fish, and some killies, but now it is home to some blueberry shrimp that im not having too much luck with...


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

all of the blueberry adults in this tank died, but one female was berried and her babies survived. there are about 20 juvis running around i have a little bit of string algae but the plants seem to be growing pretty well.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

what size tank is that???


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's a 5 gallon. But the scape makes it look much larger. Props.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Ya its a 5 gallon. Thanks.


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks awesome. Is that some Myaca growing in there? That stuff grows like wild fire when CO2 injected, and when it does it looks great. It can really fill up a tank quick. Your puffer should be a happy little fish in there!


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

A five gallon can house a dwarf puffer? Sweet! I'll have to look into it!
Hmmm


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, there is dwarf baby tears, that clover looking plant along the petrified wood, and in the back is Star Grass, with Cardinal plant.

A 5 gallon is enough space for 1 pea puffer, but my puffer had sink gut and has long since died. In this tank right now there are about 20 juvi bluberry shrimp.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmm planted tank + dwarf puffer hmmmm I like!!!


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

I love your latest scape! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thanks! I need to put back more of a white light in there to encourage a greener plant like in 2 shots before this last one.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

the stargrass is out of control im waiting til saturday to trim it and take it to the local auction. Ive made a diy plastic holder for my duel bulb light the old one was fogged up and cracked. i am starting to get string algae in the tears i think they need more light and maybe a baby SAE.


----------

